# Solved: Microsoft Exchange Server



## Cody24 (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm running Microsoft Exchange Server 2003 SP2 on Windows Server 2003 R2

*Every morning Exchange stops working and the server has to be restarted for it to start working again.*
If you pull up Exchange System Manager --> Servers --> XXX(name of server) --> Queues -->

*When looking at the Local delivery queue, it shows an error:*
'Exchange System Manager failed to retrieve queues for the X400 protocol
(error code = 0x800706D9). Check the event log and verify that the required
services are running.'

Application Logs showing errors every morning below

One of the System Attendant's task is blocked. 
Function: COffLineABScanTask::Work

LDAP Bind was unsuccessful on directory ccadc.attorney.local for distinguished name ''. Directory returned error:[0x51] Server Down.

Process INETINFO.EXE (PID=1680). All the DS Servers in domain are not responding.

Process MAD.EXE (PID=2980). All Domain Controller Servers in use are not responding:

LDAP Bind was unsuccessful on directory ccadc.attorney.local for distinguished name ''. Directory returned error:[0x51] Server Down.

LDAP Bind was unsuccessful on directory ccadc.attorney.local for distinguished name ''. Directory returned error:[0x51] Server Down.

The Win32 API call 'DsGetDCNameW' returned error code [0x862] The specified component could not be found in the configuration information. The service could not be initialized. Make sure that the operating system was installed properly.

MS DTC could not correctly process a DC Promotion/Demotion event. MS DTC will continue to function and will use the existing security settings. Error Specifics: d:\nt\com\complus\dtc\dtc\adme\uiname.cpp:9351, Pid: 1244
No Callstack,
CmdLine: C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdtc.exe

MS DTC could not correctly process a DC Promotion/Demotion event. MS DTC will continue to function and will use the existing security settings. Error Specifics: %1


----------



## Cody24 (Jun 29, 2011)

Fixed by restarting the MS DTC service


----------

